# Nooooooooooo!



## Elliot Jansen (Aug 19, 2008)

My plants have spidermites....   I know because I killed one with my fingers.. and I see their eggs all over the place..  Pieces of my leaves are getting eaten... 


Here are my options in order of my preference

1: PRaying Mantis

2: Ladybugs ( although I thought they only ate aphids)

3: Insecticides / BOMB

Please let me know which of these options is better..  Or what this Neem Oil?


Just tried to post pics and couldn't figure it out... will continue trying

Im gonna try to post pics right now..  But am having trouble with the site..


----------



## mendo local (Aug 19, 2008)

uh, is that your real name Elliot?:holysheep:


----------



## mendo local (Aug 19, 2008)

try some azatrol for complete extermination. depends on what stage your in also,


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2008)

I would ask what stage plants are..and would say I would need to see pics to see..Not sure theats mites eating your plant...yes Im a sycick..loll..


----------



## Elliot Jansen (Aug 20, 2008)

Test Pics.....

There finally.. it took me 1.5 hrs and a nap to get it up but here is one of my 5 pics..  Still tryin to figure out how to change the file size of my pics..  Keep in mind also that the smaller leaves have been fim'ed so they are halved on purpose...   The unnatural eating on the emphasized two larger leaves is what I'm worried about.. will post more pics when I figure out sum stuff..


----------



## smokybear (Aug 20, 2008)

Are you positive that they are spidermites? Search google and I'm sure you will find a good picture of spidermites. Since you're not flowering, I would go ahead and use insecticides. You will probably have to do it several times to get them all. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Elliot Jansen (Aug 20, 2008)

2 more.....  1 pic pretty much shows you where I'm at in the veg stage 6 weeks old today...  2nd pic shows a little piece of leaf thats been eaten, and some white dots... eggs maybe..  I know its kinda blurry but the camera is second rate and the filesize won't allow me to get in anymore detail..  On the underside of the leaf it looks like little trails of indentions... like a long trail of eggs..


----------



## Elliot Jansen (Aug 20, 2008)

If they aren't spidermites what are they... The reason I think they are is because I killed something with my finger that looked like one..  And I found what I thought was some webbing..  But maybe was lint?  If I was to use insecticides what do you all suggest, Organic or the Chemical NUKE to scortch these suckers..  What about those pest strips that release Dichlorovos2?


----------



## Elliot Jansen (Aug 20, 2008)

P.S.   Mendo Local I know I'm a noob, but I'm not stupid enough to put my real id next to incriminating evidence... give me some credit.:batman:


----------



## Growdude (Aug 20, 2008)

Dosnt look like spider mite damage, spider mites are very very tiny and leave a small yellow spot on the leaf from where they suck the jucies from your plant.

Most people notice tiny webs from leaf to leaf first and by then your infested bad.

Describe the bug you smashed.


----------



## wassup (Aug 21, 2008)

i had the same problem - mix liquid soap and water and spray them well. every other day. then i spayed the plant with insectacide on the in between day´s, but spayed the soil heavily. this done the trick 4 me.
http://www.resize2mail.com/ try this site 2 resize your pic´s - it´s very easy.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 21, 2008)

These are spider mites and eggs, (they can be different colours) is this what you killed?

Do the eggs look like this?

Spider mites do not eat leaf, they suck the juices out using a probosis.

So something else caused the leaf damage.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 21, 2008)

dam them soe creepy lookin things man.  they hang out on our mj plants ?   yikes.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 21, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> they hang out on our mj plants ? yikes.


 
Yes they do, and you smoke their dead bodies and eggs


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah ..what HIE said...at no extra charge..lol

I dont think its the mite either...good luck on this  let us know what you find


----------



## zipflip (Aug 21, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Yes they do, and you smoke their dead bodies and eggs


 
 an anal as i am... now watch me sit there come manicurin time wit a high powered mag lense and a tiny tweezers pickin them all off serchin each an every bud  lol..  u shoulda never told us this man  lol.. jokin..  thanks all the more..     my poor lungs have vaprized bug guts resinating the linings of them too ..  lol


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 21, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> These are spider mites and eggs, (they can be different colours) is this what you killed?
> 
> Do the eggs look like this?
> 
> ...


 
Hay Hippy is that Pix off of your plant??  Spider mites
Trichomes are really close..


----------



## zipflip (Aug 21, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Hay Hippy is that Pix off of your plant?? Spider mites
> Trichomes are really close..


 
i think them were the eggs not trichomes...?


----------



## HMAN (Aug 21, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Alistair (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey Elliot,

I've had plenty of grows where something seems to be eating my leaves, but I never find the culprit.  I always suspect a caterpillar, but never find one.  I've seen that sort of thing on some of my current plants too, but it has never amounted to anything, and the plants seem fine.  In fact, the mysterious invisible bug seems to have  gone away and I see no more evidence of it eating my leaves.  Perhaps you have nothing to worry about?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 22, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Hey Elliot,
> 
> I've had plenty of grows where something seems to be eating my leaves, but I never find the culprit. I always suspect a caterpillar, but never find one. I've seen that sort of thing on some of my current plants too, but it has never amounted to anything, and the plants seem fine. In fact, the mysterious invisible bug seems to have gone away and I see no more evidence of it eating my leaves. Perhaps you have nothing to worry about?


 
that was the exact same thing that happened to mine as well. but i started goin out to my plants more after dark couple months agoand noticed there were dozens of bugs havin their ways wit the ladies havin a smorgasborg of them. didnt really give much thought to identifyin them or nothin likethat  but that was when i hit em wit  wats called fungicide 3 in 1 miticide fungicide and pesticide by "schultz"  at wal mart under ten dollars round six i think and lasted me  13 plants a whole bottle per application and i really do not have any bug probs no more. i use it every 3 weeks or so and lay moth balls all round the perimeter of my plants and spray the surrounding vegetatioon wit the homemade pepper and dish soap garlic concoction.   
  so maybe its more of a nocturnal bug as i never seen any culprits on my girls durin the day time  jmo


----------



## Elliot Jansen (Aug 23, 2008)

The bug that I smashed was a small red spider and it wasn't on my plants...  It was on the side of my feeding tub..  I have been keeping a careful eye on my plants and the problem doesn't seem as bad as I would have originally guessed..  Yes some of the leaves are being eaten at a little but, I'm not seeing lots of leaf disappearing.. I still have a fungus gnat problem, which may  or may not be a problem depending on who you talk to..  I think I will still contruct a mantis net around my plants and introduce a couple mantids as guardians of my plants, just to make sure I have no problems..  Plus watching mantids is almost as entertaining as watching my plants..  Im just afraid of them breeding and putting 30 to 200 (per egg) living mantids in my grow room..  I wonder if they'd eat each other if there was a food shortage??  Still doing research..  Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## Elliot Jansen (Aug 26, 2008)

I believe I have found the culprit, for my problems with insects.  My own stupidity.  I in my very green stage at growing ( week 1 or 2 ish)  I decided that I would try to produce CO2 in my grow room by using yeast, sugar, and water in a 1 liter bottle with a balloon with a pin hole on top.  Some hours later.. I discovered  my balloon to be flat, and couldn't figure out why.  Well I left the freakin thing there to mold and fester.  A solid 4- 5 weeks later I decided to get rid of it because it wasn't doing anything but reminding me of my (noobishness).  The balloon had busted and not only did it smell horrible, but there were maggots festering inside the bottle..  Breeding ground for god knows what.  But live and learn I suppose, although I feel very embarrassed at my foolishness.  Cleaning my entire growroom with bleach and water, scrubbing and spraying, and leaving a festering bottle fastened to the wall..  Days after I have gotten rid of the demon, fungus gnats and flies have decreased dramatically..  Thanks to everyone who posted here though,  I learned a little about insect problems and what spidermites really look like..


----------



## Growdude (Aug 26, 2008)

Elliot Jansen said:
			
		

> I believe I have found the culprit, for my problems with insects. My own stupidity. I in my very green stage at growing ( week 1 or 2 ish) I decided that I would try to produce CO2 in my grow room by using yeast, sugar, and water in a 1 liter bottle with a balloon with a pin hole on top. Some hours later.. I discovered my balloon to be flat, and couldn't figure out why. Well I left the freakin thing there to mold and fester. A solid 4- 5 weeks later I decided to get rid of it because it wasn't doing anything but reminding me of my (noobishness). The balloon had busted and not only did it smell horrible, but there were maggots festering inside the bottle.. Breeding ground for god knows what. But live and learn I suppose, although I feel very embarrassed at my foolishness. Cleaning my entire growroom with bleach and water, scrubbing and spraying, and leaving a festering bottle fastened to the wall.. Days after I have gotten rid of the demon, fungus gnats and flies have decreased dramatically.. Thanks to everyone who posted here though, I learned a little about insect problems and what spidermites really look like..


 
Hey at least you dont have spider mites, and you found out the problem.

Thxs for the follow up.


----------

